# medical billing



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

My wife has done medical billing in ga and tx. We have since moved to navarre and need to find work for her. If you know someone or a business that needs medical billing or help dealing with medical insurance companies send me a message. She is good at her job and will provide a resume and references. Thanks


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

http://medical-billing.jobs.net/jobs/pensacola,florida.aspx


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Is she looking for a job or starting her own business......


----------



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

To be honest either one. Problem is we have two kids and most places wont pay her enough for daycare so it would be better is she started her own business. But they are about to begin VPK so she will have a little time to go in the office.



kelly1 said:


> Is she looking for a job or starting her own business......


----------

